# Full Chokes and what type of shot?



## Bay Fischer (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a question. I have a Mossberg 835 12 gauge and just purchased a turkey tube or ultra full choke. Does anyone know if you can shoot steel shot through this or is lead the only option.

Second what is the range on a 12 gauge with 3 1/2 shells with an ultra choke.

Thank you


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

You probably want to go with lead shot.

You may get away with shootin steel shot, but it will likely give you a horible pattern. Iv heard people say that steel shot through extra full, or turkey chokes produces donut shaped patters with almost no pellets in the center. not exactly the best thing for any kind of hunting.


----------

